# my super cannablstic piranha



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

i bought 2 rbps a few weeks ago. one was "2 and the other was "1.5. a few days ago, i came home and my "1.5 rbp was ravaged. it only had half its body. i think my "2 rbp ate it but it highly doubt it because i feed my piranhas daily. well now i have only one rbp. its it safe to buy another one after i saw my other fish get ravaged?


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok, so I'm confused. If your 1.5 inch was eaten and the 2 incher didn't do it, then who did?? Is it just the two fish in the tank or do you have others?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

how long did you have the 2 of them for?

its most likely cannibalism, but it could also be that the smaller one happened to die, and the other one seized the oppourtunity and ate his buddy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Since you only had two, it could be that the dominant one injured the weaker one (due to bullying), and then finished the job later. 
2" Reds are like swimming stomachs - the amount of food they can eat in one day is amazing!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

i had 2 fish only


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

then how could it not be th 2" one?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

yea true it must have been the other fish
...stupid fish making me waste money


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

oojit said:


> i had 2 fish only
> [snapback]910227[/snapback]​


I go with judazzz also imo.
There was a fight he injured the smaller one.
He died an promoted from P to feeder.
Bomber dude.
Those things can happen with P's.
Are these ur first 2 P's???


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

yea they are my first two caribas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

oojit said:


> yea they are my first two caribas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're planning to give it another try, I'd buy at least two more. As said before, two piranha's are likely to fight for dominance (not always, but better safe than [again] sorry). The dominant one will then bully the small one, which can increase the chances of loosing a fish.
If you get three or more, the agression between the fish is more evenly spread, which enhances their chances of survival (although piranha's will always remain cannibals: wheter you have 2 or 2000 makes no difference - it's piranha nature to pick on the weak).


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

aiite cool thxs


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to P Discussion


----------

